# bike rollers...any tips ?



## rollinstok (7 Feb 2012)

Well I took the plunge today. With rides approaching soon and a Hadrians Cycleway in 3 months, I am desperate to regain some fitness despite the freezing temperatures.

I just ordered some Elite Ghibli rollers for £135 off Amazon.. the 2 reviews on there were pretty good. Has anyone got any experience of these ?

Any tips regarding rollers in general would be much appreciated.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (7 Feb 2012)

apart from the rollers i use to do my hair  i have no experience of rollers...but i would be interested in learning how you get on when you get them...rollers are something i've been thinking of too.


----------



## jim55 (7 Feb 2012)

best of luck ,,we need video footage lol ,youtube has a few funny vids of people on rollers


----------



## Ian H (7 Feb 2012)

For the first few times set them up next to a wall. You can use your elbow to steady yourself while getting up speed. Then look ahead, not down. Real skill is doing it no-hands.


----------



## rollinstok (7 Feb 2012)

Ian H said:


> For the first few times set them up next to a wall. You can use your elbow to steady yourself while getting up speed. Then look ahead, not down. Real skill is doing it no-hands.


 
Would they be ok in a hallway which has about 8" clearance on either side of handlebars ?
Not sure if it would be safer or prove catastrophic if the handlebar caught the wall ?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (7 Feb 2012)

are there any stats on how many broken collar bones happen on rollers compared to the road?


----------



## Dogberry (7 Feb 2012)

Any reason why you plumped for rollers instead of a turbo ?

I've got a turbo and the reason I chose that is because I didnt think I could trust myself not to touch the brakes on rollers


----------



## Ian H (7 Feb 2012)

rollinstok said:


> Would they be ok in a hallway which has about 8" clearance on either side of handlebars ?
> Not sure if it would be safer or prove catastrophic if the handlebar caught the wall ?


A) If you're using drops your arm should touch first.
B) You and the wall are moving at the same speed.
Nothing serious will happen, though if you get completely off-balance you could end up in a bit of a tangle. Better than hitting the floor though.


----------



## derrick (7 Feb 2012)

No probs with the rollers, got it wrong the first time i tried them, front wheel fell of the side but after that no probs, i would not reccomend clipping in though, just in case,
start of in one of the larger rear cogs, that way you don't have to push to hard to get going, less chance of a wobble, i don't like having anything around me while i am on the rollers, that includes walls.


----------



## Paul.G. (7 Feb 2012)

I love the rollers but make sure you get the parabolic ones with rims on the edge of the roller to prevent or reduce the chance of you slipping off the edge. Yes they do take a little time to get used to them but once you crack it, your away. Obviously there is no real resistance, other than the tyre pressure on the rollers but they do offer a really good workout and great for improving your ballance. After a while you can sprint, stand up and even hands-free - love em!


----------



## rollinstok (7 Feb 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the advice.
I have just been watching the falls on youtube, I,m pretty certain now that I will come off the rollers a few times !!
To BigonaBianchi... I envy the fact that you have hair.. I will let you know how I get on.
To Jim55.... no chance !!
To Ian H and derrick.. thanks for the tips, it will go in the hallway as planned..sorry derrick i,m not as brave as you.
To Dogberry... I weighed up the pros and cons and decided the convenience of rollers would be better for me than the turbo...there really wasnt much in it to be honest, maybe I opted wrong, time will tell.


----------



## rollinstok (7 Feb 2012)

Paul.G. said:


> I love the rollers but make sure you get the parabolic ones with rims on the edge of the roller to prevent or reduce the chance of you slipping off the edge. Yes they do take a little time to get used to them but once you crack it, your away. Obviously there is no real resistance, other than the tyre pressure on the rollers but they do offer a really good workout and great for improving your ballance. After a while you can sprint, stand up and even hands-free - love em!


 
Yes, they do have those rims.. it was a major selling point for me. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------

